# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  looking for a job in San Francisco

## jasonkv

hi there, i wonder if someone in here could help me out. i am a optician having qualified in sydney, australia with a Advance Certificate in Optical Dispensing. Have worked in sydney as a optician and presently working in SINGAPORE as a optician.i am planning to move to San Francisco in USA and i wonder if i will be recognised as a optician in San Francisco or in that case in USA with my Australian qualifications. do keep me posted at my email address: jasonkv@singnet.com.sg

----------

